# Castor RDA Clone at FT



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Been waiting for this one. Just ordered it. All my atties are gonna be Fogmonsterz

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10015614/2953400-castor-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer

Already have two Pollux clones on the way and already have one. Just need this one to complete my collection. Best atties ever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik (29/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Been waiting for this one. Just ordered it. All my atties are gonna be Fogmonsterz
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10015614/2953400-castor-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping-atomizer
> 
> Already have two Pollux clones on the way and already have one. Just need this one to complete my collection. Best atties ever.



Hey Man,

What makes these RDA's the bizniz?


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Hey Man,
> 
> What makes these RDA's the bizniz?



Mmmm.....not easy to explain. Only if you've vaped on a Pollux, then you can understand. The flavor is amazing on it. I've got two more Pollux clone (the 22mm little brother of the Castor) inbound and ordered the Castor today. I have one Pollux and I ALWAYS go back to it. I vape on it constantly while at home. If it was bottom fed, I would've had it on my Reo for sure.
The two that are incoming will be BF converted. Definitely.
One day, I'll by the authentics, but they're a bit expensive for me now.

I'll try to do a full review on them at some point. Even though the atties look big, the chamber inside is really small. The airflow is more than adequate and adjustable. Huge drip tip. Even the clones are nice solid atties that don't give problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (29/7/15)

They sound like flavour chasing rdas then... Hmmm... If you ever find you have one to many... 

Sent from within the matrix


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Oh believe me, they can chuck the clouds. That's why I love these atties so much. Flavor and clouds if you want it. Win win.


----------



## zadiac (30/7/15)

Quick little video to show the clouds with the Pollux. This was a quick draw. Nothing fancy. I can go bigger clouds if I wanted to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

